# My Second Homestead was on Majestic LAKE CLARK



## Sourdough (May 22, 2010)

The second Homestead that I built was on Lake Clark. Jay Hammond was my nearest, about a mile up the lake. At 52 miles long Lake Clark is a good size lake. Jay Hammond was Governor of Alaska, and is the Father of our Alaska Permanent Fund, which pay a yearly dividend to all Alaskan "Residents". Jay Hammond was a fine man.

I only meet Dick Proenneke (ONE MAN'S WILDERNESS) once across the lake at Port Alsworth.
http://search.yahoo.com/search;_ylt...+mans+wilderness&type=2button&fr=ush-mailn_02


----------



## Cast-Iron (Nov 8, 2013)

Sourdough said:


> The second Homestead that I built was on Lake Clark. Jay Hammond was my nearest, about a mile up the lake. At 52 miles long Lake Clark is a good size lake. Jay Hammond was Governor of Alaska, and is the Father of our Alaska Permanent Fund, which pay a yearly dividend to all Alaskan "Residents". Jay Hammond was a fine man.
> 
> I only meet Dick Proenneke (ONE MAN'S WILDERNESS) once across the lake at Port Alsworth.
> http://search.yahoo.com/search;_ylt...+mans+wilderness&type=2button&fr=ush-mailn_02


I am quite envious Sourdough. The cabin that Richard Proenneke built and just how he accomplished it in such a remote location is an amazing story. I don't know of any wilderness cabins which can match the level of craftsmanship found in his upper Twin Lake home. I looked at a seasonal job in Port Alsworth a few years back. I figured if I got it I would have made the flight over to see Proenneke's cabin (kind of a bucket list thing). Do you still have the place on Lake Clark?


----------



## Sourdough (May 22, 2010)

No....I sold it about 1990. I am now building my forth & LAST homestead.
On a mountain, at the end of my logging road. 
http://thefemalesurvivalist.blogspot.com/2013/10/hike-with-sourdough.html



Cast-Iron said:


> Do you still have the place on Lake Clark?


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Sourdough said:


> No....I sold it about 1990. I am now building my forth & LAST homestead.
> On a mountain, at the end of my logging road.
> http://thefemalesurvivalist.blogspot.com/2013/10/hike-with-sourdough.html


So, have you met all three qualifications to be a sourdough? :wave:


----------



## Sourdough (May 22, 2010)

No.............


----------

